# How to wash/dry bib shorts?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you machine wash and dry, or do you have to hand wash and hang dry?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

RyanM said:


> Can you machine wash and dry, or do you have to hand wash and hang dry?


I machine wash in a fine mesh laundry bag and hang dry.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

You can probably dry them, but if you hang dry, they will not wear out as fast. This goes for most shorts, although I would read the tag. Generally I do not like to dry any athletic fabrics, they last longer if you do not. Machine wash on warm/cold is fine.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Machine wash at home. If traveling with no access to washer -- wash is a shower or tube using shampoo or detergent, wring out, roll up in a towel to absorb water, and hang out to dry.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Ask this guy: He's an expert on spandex

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...reme-Sport&p=10657453&viewfull=1#post10657453


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

machine wash hang dry.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Machine wash, hang to dry*

For synthetic chamois, simply machine wash and the hang to dry. I ride everyday and have about a dozen bib shorts, mostly Nalini and not their top of the line. Some of these are about 5 or 6 seasons old and they have held up well and clean up well.




RyanM said:


> Can you machine wash and dry, or do you have to hand wash and hang dry?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't treat my cycling clothes any different from regular clothes. Machine wash and dry, all regular cycle. No problems. The only thing I don't do is wash or dry them with fabric softener.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

most articles of clothing have a tag w/ washing instructions


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wash and dry*



RyanM said:


> Can you machine wash and dry, or do you have to hand wash and hang dry?


All of our cycling clothes, and regular clothes too, get the same treatment. Cold water, liquid detergent, tumble dry w/no heat. Minimum energy cost, easy on the clothes.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

I machine wash (no fabric softner) and hang dry all my cycling/work out clothes.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I machine wash all my cycling clothes in cold water, delicate cycle with small amount of biodegradable detergent, than hang dry.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Machine wash gentle cycle with some sort of sport specific detergent,
in a laundry wash mesh bag, hang to dry with the assistance of a small fan.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I wash mine with cold water on the gentle cycle. I put mine in the dryer on low heat/spin for about 15 minutes or so, then hang dry. I get pretty good use out of them.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

Ever since we got a front loading washer (~4 years at this point) I always machine wash in cold and hang dry (I'm in NM, though, so things dry very quickly)


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Maching wash and dry in warm water, and with a dryness sensor, so that they are slightly damp when I hang them up.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Maching wash and *dry in warm water*, and with a dryness sensor, so that they are slightly damp when I hang them up.


How does that work?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I put mine in the washer, gentle cycle, cold water. Then I put'em in the dryer on low heat. I have to admit that mine don't usually last more than 5 years or so. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I machine wash them in a mesh wash bag using the hand wash and cold settings. In the winter when it's cool and damper out I machine dry them on the low temp setting with the dryness sensor set so they come out slightly damp. When it's warm and dry (most of the year in LA) I just hang dry them.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wash everything in cold water and hang most items to dry. All cycling clothes are hung to dry.


----------



## rhinozero (Aug 15, 2008)

I usually wash my bibs, jersey and socks by hand, using regular soap, while standing in the shower directly after a ride. Then I hang dry them. Not myself.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. So looks like wash cool/warm in the mesh bag provided and then hang to dry. Thanks again


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

DesnaePhoto said:


> How does that work?


Most gas dryers that you put into your home, for the last 15-20 years, can be set for either time, or dryness. They can also be set for normal heat, permanent press, or air fluff.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Most gas dryers that you put into your home, for the last 15-20 years, can be set for either time, or dryness. They can also be set for normal heat, permanent press, or air fluff.



Or just warm the water in your cloths.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll typically scrub them on a metal wash rack, or in a pinch, some jagged lava rocks using a combination of bleach, battery acid, and cyanide. I'll usually do this in the local creek or pond. Better yet, I'll search out the source of the local water supply and do the above mentioned cleansing there.






Or, you could read the tags included on pretty much every article of clothing ever created.


----------

